# Hercules serial number: where?



## Wingslover

Would anyone know where the serial number is found on this Hercules lightweight? I can't even tell what model it is...


----------



## Oilit

It looks like one built after the merger with Raleigh, and the serial number changed position at least three times from the "60's into the early '70's. See Kurt Kaminer's "The Headbadge" web site. Is there a date stamp on the hub?


----------



## wrongway

I had a 1969 Hercules that looked just like that. Of course the hub may tell you. I don't recall where the serial number is. Maybe around the top of the seat post? Some are. Mine never really had a Model Name, either, that I could see. It had badging from Hercules, Hawthorne and AMF on it.


----------



## dnc1

I have it on good authority (from the V-CC Hercules marque specialist here in the UK) that it is impossible to date Hercules cycles from the frame number; there is no logic at all to the sequencing.
Whilst this is true for the earlier machines I don't know if this is true re. post Raleigh takeover machines.
As stated above, your rear hub will probably yield a pretty likely dating guide.


----------



## SirMike1983

Right - it's a Raleigh-era Hercules. Looks late 1960s or early 1970s to me. Check the rear hub for a date. These were imported under AMF - American Machine and Foundry (known for illustrious bowling equipment). It would be known basically as a Hercules Sports model because it's basically a base model Raleigh-style Sports.


----------



## dweenk

I have a 1969 Armstrong that seems to have no serial number as well. AFAIK Tubing Investments bought Armstrong before taking Raleigh.


----------

